# JD Manure Spreader



## bjonkey

I recently acquired a JD Model K, Series 47 manure spreader. Everything works, no dents, only needs some new paint. It has 4 spoke wheels, rubber tires, ground driven. I have no idea of the year it was produced, I cannot find any info re this spreader, lots of info for 2 wheels, but none for 4 wheels.

Does anyone else have one like this and/or a photo of one...how do I determine the age?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Model K spreader*

I can't believe I didn't see your post sooner. I have 3 model K's, a few HH's and several H's, L's, R's, and a couple of the old model E's. I have 29 total now, in various stages of disrepair! So if you ever need any parts for your K let me know, I ship all over the US. I'll try to post a couple of pictures of one of my K's at work. 
The Model K was built I believe at the same time as the H and HH. I'm thinking around the 40's. The K and H are the same spreader except the K has 4 wheels and the H has 2. You can actually unbolt the front end on either and chge them over to the other style. If I can help you in any way let me know--------Bill


----------



## smslocum

I have a two wheel wooden box JD spreader.. how do I knwo what model I have?? groudn driven... cant get it to work. Worked before we moved... had soem damage in teh move... but not sure extent adn type as it looks ok but doesnt function anymore...


----------



## lazyd

Sounds to me like a model L or an R. They look the same but the R is 2 feet longer and has a 2 1/8" axle. The model L has a 2" axle. Some pictures would help me ID it. I should have about any part for either one. Let me know what you find out. Good Luck---------Bill


----------



## smslocum

what pictures do you need to help me figure this monster out lol?? whats its doign is when goign one direction the one side wheel moves teh other skids adn it reverses sides when backing up.

Sean


----------



## lazyd

*spreader problem*



smslocum said:


> what pictures do you need to help me figure this monster out lol?? whats its doign is when goign one direction the one side wheel moves teh other skids adn it reverses sides when backing up.
> 
> Sean


Send me a picture of the whole spreader first so I can see what we are dealing with. Then I may have you put it up on jack stands and pull the wheels off. Sounds like someone put the drive pawls in backward on one side but I don't believe it is possible on a John Deere. Send me a good side view, let's figure this out !--------Bill


----------



## Nelliesfollies

*John Deere Model K Manure Spreader*

I just purchased a John Deere Model K spreader like the one in your pictures behind the team of horses. It's in pretty decent shape, but it doesn't have the seat and seat-spring/rail. I also could use some beater-bar rails cuz some of my are rusted through where the rain-water sat in them when they were on the bottom of the reel. Do you happen to have either of these items to sell, and if so, how much? Is there any way to tell what year mine was made? 

Tom




lazyd said:


> I can't believe I didn't see your post sooner. I have 3 model K's, a few HH's and several H's, L's, R's, and a couple of the old model E's. I have 29 total now, in various stages of disrepair! So if you ever need any parts for your K let me know, I ship all over the US. I'll try to post a couple of pictures of one of my K's at work.
> The Model K was built I believe at the same time as the H and HH. I'm thinking around the 40's. The K and H are the same spreader except the K has 4 wheels and the H has 2. You can actually unbolt the front end on either and chge them over to the other style. If I can help you in any way let me know--------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*spreader parts*



Nelliesfollies said:


> I just purchased a John Deere Model K spreader like the one in your pictures behind the team of horses. It's in pretty decent shape, but it doesn't have the seat and seat-spring/rail. I also could use some beater-bar rails cuz some of my are rusted through where the rain-water sat in them when they were on the bottom of the reel. Do you happen to have either of these items to sell, and if so, how much? Is there any way to tell what year mine was made?
> 
> Tom


Tom, I do not have an extra seat/spring I would sell. They are pretty hard to come by. Most were taken off and tossed when people changed to tractors. I may have some beater bars for you. Do you need the top or bottom ? As they are different.I get $20 each + shipping but they are getting pretty picked over. I'll look.
As for the age, Green magazine did an article about spreaders a while back and it said the "K" was built from 1948 -1951 when it was replaced by the "M".--------Bill


----------



## smslocum

lazyd said:


> Send me a picture of the whole spreader first so I can see what we are dealing with. Then I may have you put it up on jack stands and pull the wheels off. Sounds like someone put the drive pawls in backward on one side but I don't believe it is possible on a John Deere. Send me a good side view, let's figure this out !--------Bill


ok will do to my knowledge since I or even before I purchased it from my parents we have never had anything apart on it, other then to put new drive wheels on rims. I cant get photos to upload send me an email adn I'll send them that way


----------



## spreader98

I have model K seat and spring that I would sell


----------



## spreader98

Reach Me at 402-440-2334


----------



## Cowboy013

Hello Bill, like the pics of the four abreast on the spreader! I have a steel wheeled (4) model k spreader, I drive saddle horses as well and was wondering if I am going to need four up to run that spreader or if two would empty a half load? Likely depends on the team and the teamster! The other question I have this spreader worked about six years ago and has sat since then. The wheels roll backward but are seized solid going forward. I can send photos or take photos as well. I am just unsure whether the axle rotates? I don't think so as cotter pin holes are horizontal. The cam on left side and bull gear or whatever on the right side look too snug to rotate on the axle. But that appears the only way to make things happen. I can't pound on the cast? Right? What about heat from an acetylene torch? And what parts do I heat up? Sorry I rambled on but it might save several short msgs. Hope you have time to return this msg, you seem to be very well informed on the topic and I look forward to heating from you If that is possible. Thanks Jeff Taylor


----------



## lazyd

*4 abreast and stuck axle !*



Cowboy013 said:


> Hello Bill, like the pics of the four abreast on the spreader! I have a steel wheeled (4) model k spreader, I drive saddle horses as well and was wondering if I am going to need four up to run that spreader or if two would empty a half load? Likely depends on the team and the teamster! The other question I have this spreader worked about six years ago and has sat since then. The wheels roll backward but are seized solid going forward. I can send photos or take photos as well. I am just unsure whether the axle rotates? I don't think so as cotter pin holes are horizontal. The cam on left side and bull gear or whatever on the right side look too snug to rotate on the axle. But that appears the only way to make things happen. I can't pound on the cast? Right? What about heat from an acetylene torch? And what parts do I heat up? Sorry I rambled on but it might save several short msgs. Hope you have time to return this msg, you seem to be very well informed on the topic and I look forward to heating from you If that is possible. Thanks Jeff Taylor


Jeff, 2 will work for a while if they are willing. But when we have a manure hauling day, I use 4, or 3 abreast, that works good too. The best day we had was last year . 8 teams and spreaders. We each hauled 20-22 loads. It kept a Ford front wheel assist loader busy all day !
Your axle is seized in one or both bearings. It should turn when going forward. It will be hard to get heat in the right spot as the bearing housing is covered by a tin housing (tunnel) underneath. I would first try to grease the axle bearings with a lighter grease or if you could get ATF in a grease gun some how, that would be better. Let it soak a few days and pull it around or get it up on blocks and try to rock the axle loose by turning the wheels...???
The cam and sprocket are keyed to the axle, they do not turn unless the axle is turning. Be very careful about pounding on any cast. It is very brittle ! 
Good luck and let me know how you come out--------------Bill


----------



## cjay52hd

*john deere model k spreader*

hi. I have just purchased a john deere model k manure spreader to restore! it is all there and has all new rubber tires on it.i know very little about this piece of equiptment and the problem is the right rear wheel locks up and skids the tire and each time it does I can hear a metal click from inside right rear wheel assembly if I push it backwards. if there is anyone who knows whats wrong I would appreciate your help Charles


----------



## lazyd

*trouble with the "K"*



cjay52hd said:


> hi. I have just purchased a john deere model k manure spreader to restore! it is all there and has all new rubber tires on it.i know very little about this piece of equiptment and the problem is the right rear wheel locks up and skids the tire and each time it does I can hear a metal click from inside right rear wheel assembly if I push it backwards. if there is anyone who knows whats wrong I would appreciate your help Charles


I have a few questions before I guess what's wrong. When it does this, is the spreader in gear ? If not, is it only the right wheel that is not turning ? Does the left wheel turn ?
When the spreader is not in gear, when you are pulling it, the axle should be turning. When you are backing up that is when the axle should not turn and you should hear the pawls in each wheel (both sides ) going tink, tink, tink. If the axle is not turning at all,going forward, I would say someone didn't grease the axle bearings and they are seized. Hope that is not the case cause they are hard to get apart and the bearings are hard to find. Hope this helps you figure it out. ---------Bill


----------



## cjay52hd

*john deere model k manure spreader*

Bill received your thread. I jacked up the spreader,both wheels off the ground and the left rear wheel turns freely forward and backwards. the right wheel will not turn forward but will turn hard backwards making the tink, tink ,tink sound as you turn it!! The spreader is out of gear also, really appreciate any help or advise. I just hauled it from Iowa where I bought it to Seattle,Wa. someone started to restore it and put brand new rubber on it all four tires. all the chains appear to be ok also.guess I should tear down the right rear side and look deeper into it. it will roll backwards with no problem. Thanks Charles


----------



## ben70b

Here is mine, a model N, I usually pull it with my 70 but I put it on the 60 today, it's not pretty but it works, put a little hog a chicken sh!t on the pasture today


----------



## lazyd

*Manure spreader problem ??*



cjay52hd said:


> Bill received your thread. I jacked up the spreader,both wheels off the ground and the left rear wheel turns freely forward and backwards. the right wheel will not turn forward but will turn hard backwards making the tink, tink ,tink sound as you turn it!! The spreader is out of gear also, really appreciate any help or advise. I just hauled it from Iowa where I bought it to Seattle,Wa. someone started to restore it and put brand new rubber on it all four tires. all the chains appear to be ok also.guess I should tear down the right rear side and look deeper into it. it will roll backwards with no problem. Thanks Charles


Charles, I was going through some of my posts and see that I never answered you back on your spreader. (SORRY) Did you ever get your spreader working?? Sorry I dropped the ball ! Let me know if I can help in any way------------------Bill


----------



## stans

*JD Model H Series 47*



lazyd said:


> I can't believe I didn't see your post sooner. I have 3 model K's, a few HH's and several H's, L's, R's, and a couple of the old model E's. I have 29 total now, in various stages of disrepair! So if you ever need any parts for your K let me know, I ship all over the US. I'll try to post a couple of pictures of one of my K's at work.
> The Model K was built I believe at the same time as the H and HH. I'm thinking around the 40's. The K and H are the same spreader except the K has 4 wheels and the H has 2. You can actually unbolt the front end on either and chge them over to the other style. If I can help you in any way let me know--------Bill


I am in need of the cylinder spirals for the wide spread attachment for this spreader.
Please e-mail me with availability, price and shipping, to Escalon, CA 94320.
Thanks, Stans


----------



## NHboy

ben70b said:


> I like your A!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


hey thanks ma I keep it in really good shape for the parades


----------



## lazyd

*Spirals*



stans said:


> I am in need of the cylinder spirals for the wide spread attachment for this spreader.
> Please e-mail me with availability, price and shipping, to Escalon, CA 94320.
> Thanks, Stans


If I understand, you need just the spirals, Your cylinder that they bolt onto is OK...??? There are 4 sections to it, 2 are left hand 2 are right hand. Do you need all 4 sections ? The reason I ask, they are hard to find that aren't bent, broken or rusted out. But I should have them, I have to go out to the yard and search, let me know if you need all 4 sections--------------Thanks -------------Bill


----------



## stans

*JD spirals*

Yes, Bill, I need all 4. My cylinder can bee repaired with my wirefeed and I can make the clips. Thanks for your response.
Stan


----------



## lazyd

stans said:


> Yes, Bill, I need all 4. My cylinder can bee repaired with my wirefeed and I can make the clips. Thanks for your response.
> Stan


Stan, Hope you are not in a hurry. We got a bunch of white stuff dumped on us again last night, covered everything up. I'll get out to the yard as soon as I can and see what I have available. I'll probably send pictures and price of what I find. I'll be in touch---------------Bill


----------



## stans

*JD Model H spreader*

I'm in no big rush. I'm originally from Colorado and I know what it's like to deal with the white stuff. I look forward to hearing from you at your convenience. Thanks, Stan


----------



## lazyd

*Spreader parts*



stans said:


> I'm in no big rush. I'm originally from Colorado and I know what it's like to deal with the white stuff. I look forward to hearing from you at your convenience. Thanks, Stan


Stan, I got the widespread spirals off for you. I have both sides, complete with brackets to bolt them on. The price will be, $100 plus $40 shipping. If you want it , just send a check to: 
Bill Doyle 
22769 483rd Ave.
Flandreau SD
57028
Pictures are attached. Please let me know if you want them so I can get it packed for shipping. ----------Bill


----------



## stans

*JD spirals*

Yes Bill, I will get a check off to you in either today's or tomorrows mail. Thank-you
Stan


----------



## lazyd

*spreader parts*



stans said:


> Yes Bill, I will get a check off to you in either today's or tomorrows mail. Thank-you
> Stan


Stan, Your widespread spirals are on the way should be there Mon. the 14th. Keep my email in case you need any other parts, Thank [email protected]


----------



## stans

*jd spirals*

Thanks Bill. I appreciate your efforts and I will contact you should I need additional parts. Hope you have a great year.
Stan


----------



## deeman

Lazyd I have a JD model E and I need the idler/tensioner gear & bracket for the beater chain assembly. I hope you can decipher my description.


----------



## afisher

..................


----------



## lazyd

*Model "E" tensioner*



deeman said:


> Lazyd I have a JD model E and I need the idler/tensioner gear & bracket for the beater chain assembly. I hope you can decipher my description.


I think I know what you mean...??? Is it a bracket with 2 slotted holes to tighten the chain with a sprocket on it ?? It is on the right side under the main drive sprocket ...??? Can you send me a picture ? my email is [email protected]--------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Manure spreader parts*



afisher said:


> ..................


 Hi, Got the parts off you were asking about. Attached are some pictures. Let me know if you still need them . Thanks----------Bill 

Prices are: 4358 SC Main sprocket-39 Teeth--$100
4356 SC Feed Cam & Pawl holder--$125 with pawls and springs
Packing and shipping------------------$50 in the US


----------



## jhowser

Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhowser

jhowser said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum



Looking for parts for a model h series 50 john Deere spreader, 4355 sc feed cam and pawl holder 2 regular point or 7959c 50 feed cam and Paul holder 3 point fast speed. Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## lazyd

*feed cam ??*



jhowser said:


> Looking for parts for a model h series 50 john Deere spreader, 4355 sc feed cam and pawl holder 2 regular point or 7959c 50 feed cam and Paul holder 3 point fast speed. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


I do not have a feed cam available at this time. I sold the last one Monday. I do have 1 left but it is still on an old spreader. Are you sure that number isn't 4356 SC ? If you are not in a hurry, I WILL get it for you but I am in the middle of calving and seeding alfalfa. Also, I have not seen or heard of a 3 lobe cam. Where did you see one ? I am really interested. I can not find that number in my book. Please respond, I may learn something here...???-----------Bill


----------



## jhowser

Your right it was a 4356, repairing a couple of old ones. The part number for the three point fast speed is 7959c year 50. But I need the 4356 I need springs also can you get me a price? My email address is [email protected] yahoo.com. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

